# 16.6



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

My bg is 16.6 after two and half hours of eating have to test again at 12.25  have given my correction doses earlier today but just cant seem to get them down what do i do?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> My bg is 16.6 after two and half hours of eating have to test again at 12.25  have given my correction doses earlier today but just cant seem to get them down what do i do?



what did you have for dinner? Be very careful of injecting any more, as you may still have active insulin in your system.


----------



## rachelha (May 17, 2010)

what was your blood sugar before eating - is this a big increase? 
I agree with Sam, you need to be careful correcting 2 hours after injecting, especially before bed.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 17, 2010)

rachelha said:


> what was your blood sugar before eating - is this a big increase?
> I agree with Sam, you need to be careful correcting 2 hours after injecting, especially before bed.



yeap, rage bolusing is the worst thing you can do

Matt have you spoken to your diabetes team yet?


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2010)

What was your level before eating? I think your levels have been generally quite high to begin with haven't they, so the rise to 16.x might not be that large, relatively speaking. I agree with SA, keep testing. Have you booked your appointment to see your DSN yet? (nag, nag, nag - I know!). Hope the levels fall soon. It does sound to me as though your basal insulin is too low, so ask your DSN about that too.


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> My bg is 16.6 after two and half hours of eating have to test again at 12.25  have given my correction doses earlier today but just cant seem to get them down what do i do?



when you say you have given your correction doses - one dose given earlier on in the day isn't going to be much help at this time of night.

you really need to get in touch with your team ASAP. you've made several posts (which is absolutely fine, we are here to give support) but you clearly need some medical advice.

what were you before eating, what did you eat (in terms of carbs) and how much did you inject?


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

12.8 before dinner and i only had 2 fish cakes veg mushrooms and garlic bread so could my leavels still drop alot then in the next two hours


----------



## Sugarbum (May 17, 2010)

Yep and keep a diary of your blood sugars! I know I said it before but it really helps both you and your team work through things...

I would be very wary of correcting at this stage depending on what you have eaten, I love Sams phrase "rage bolusing"! She is right! Its a nightmare!

Its great mathew that you are now testing regularly, dont be too harsh on yourself for perfect levels because it will take time. There is also a lot of work needs doing with your team. But well done at least, for giving it a shot. That is the first thing.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

i injected 16 units


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> 12.8 before dinner and i only had 2 fish cakes veg mushrooms and garlic bread so could my leavels still drop alot then in the next two hours



how many carbs were in all of that? how much insulin did you take? if you're 16.6 2.5 hours after eating, there is probably still some active insulin in your system, but it's an individual thing as to how much that will bring you down by now. do your 12.30am test and see where that's at - this will give you an indication as to what your levels are doing.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> 12.8 before dinner and i only had 2 fish cakes veg mushrooms and garlic bread so could my leavels still drop alot then in the next two hours



well this would be why then - the fat from fishcakes and garlic bread will delay the absorption so your insulin probably missed your food.



> you really need to get in touch with your team ASAP. you've made several posts (which is absolutely fine, we are here to give support) but you clearly need some medical advice.



agreed, you really need to get to see a physician ASAP. There is only so much advice we can give.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

i took 16 units for that meal witch was more then what the carbs added up to


----------



## rachelha (May 17, 2010)

16.5 is not that much of an increase from your pre-meal reading.  It could just be the post-meal spike.  The insulin you had with your meal will still be working for another 2-3hours.  Personally, I would not correct at this point, but test again later. If it is still high then possibly do a small correction.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> i took 16 units for that meal witch was more then what the carbs added up to



But Matt, you don't know your ratios do you? Which is why you need to get on a carb counting course asap. Plus, even if you did manage to get the carbs to insulin right, then due to the fat in your food, it won't matter anyway because the insulin will have missed your food. I bet you any money you go higher later on - which is why you keep checking and keep on top of your levels.

And did I mention going to see someone in the medical profession


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> i took 16 units for that meal witch was more then what the carbs added up to



is this something you arrangened with your team, to take a certain ratio? or do you take the same amount with each supper/tea meal?


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

shiv basically i was told 12units for breakfast and lunch and 22 units with main meal other day i went emergency doc and up it all by four


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> shiv basically i was told 12units for breakfast and lunch and 22 units with main meal other day i went emergency doc and up it all by four



ah right okay. so the meal you ate 2.5 hours ago - should it have been 26 units then (22+4)?


----------



## Tezzz (May 17, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you are having problems with your BG. Can I suggest a few things please?

You could do BG and food diaries. I would make a note of the times and quantities of foods. Also the amounts of insulin.

Please get to a DSN/clinic ASAP so they can work out your ratios.

The more info they have, the better advice they can give.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

yea but i thought cos i what ate not many carbs i thought that would of been way to much ?


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> yea but i thought cos i what ate not many carbs i thought that would of been way to much ?



logical thinking. really think you should call your DSN and get an appointment as soon as possible. as everyone else has said, start recording your BG levels, what you ate, how much insulin you gave and any corrections you give. your team can then digest this info and work out how to help you best.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

ok thanks for your help cos i didnt no fatty foods u shouldnt have either


----------



## Tezzz (May 17, 2010)

There are lots of things to learn. It will take many years and even then the experts get caught out!


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> ok thanks for your help cos i didnt no fatty foods u shouldnt have either



no no! you can definitely have fatty foods! it's just that the fat in foods slows down the release of the carbohydrate, so it takes longer to digest. that's why you treat a hypo with lucozade/glucotabs/juice (no fat) and not chocolate - chocolate contains fat which means it will break down slower, thus it will take longer for your levels to come up.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 17, 2010)

so how come someone said i will be still hight after four hours cos of the fat then


----------



## shiv (May 17, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> so how come someone said i will be still hight after four hours cos of the fat then



your insulin peaks at around 1.5hrs/2hrs (novorapid right?) after you take it. but if your food takes longer - eg 4 hours - then your insulin peak will have gone, so your levels will still be high.


----------



## Tezzz (May 17, 2010)

Fat slows down digestion. Your novorapid only lasts for a certain amount of time. If your novorapid runs out before your body has digested the food your blood glucose may go up again.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 18, 2010)

shiv said:


> your insulin peaks at around 1.5hrs/2hrs (novorapid right?) after you take it. but if your food takes longer - eg 4 hours - then your insulin peak will have gone, so your levels will still be high.



and its why alot of people, myself included, do split doses for fatty foods but check with your dsn first


----------



## rachelha (May 18, 2010)

Hi Matthew - just wondering how your levels were later on?  Hope you were ok overnight


----------

